# "ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Input/Output error" never ends at boot.



## dragos240 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi.

I was configuring my one and only internet source, a USB wlan device, I reboot, and a loop with the text:


```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Input/Output error
ifconfig: interface name does not exist
```

It won't stop. And heck I can't even boot up now. Any suggestions? I'm guessing it thinks that zyd0 doesn't exist, but I checked and it does, so I'm not sure what's the issue. However, this is the root of the cause, so I need some way to remove a few lines from rc.conf.

Any help appreciated for my first home-built server.

Dragos240


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

Boot single-user (#4 from the start menu) and see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/book.html#RCCONF-READONLY.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay. Got it. What partition would usr be located on if I used the auto setup in sysinstall?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

Usually it would be partition f, but if /etc/fstab is accessible, you should just be able to mount -a -t ufs to mount everything.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still confused though. My USB zyd device registers as zyd0. However, if I try to configure it in rc.conf, it will not recognize it, and the same result repeats. I'll see if I can find something in the manual.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2010)

You could show what you are doing, or at least trying to do.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah yes. I don't have an ethernet connection to connect to. So, I'm trying to connect to my network through a wireless wpa connection following this guide. My wireless USB device is a zyd stick. It had worked in the past, and I assume it still does.

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 21, 2010)

There are probably easier ways than:
rc.conf.bak
rc.conf
OMIT networking from the new latter one.
use wpa_cli and wpa_supplicant to connect.
put the equivalents of (the line above) in rc.conf
test with

```
sh /etc/rc.d/netif restart
```
to see if it connects without the error.

...
OR some variant.  (some file needs an
additional line, say, wpa_supplicant.conf ? 
I've read many many parameters that could be
put in it.)


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2010)

dragos240 said:
			
		

> Ah yes. I don't have an ethernet connection to connect to. So, I'm trying to connect to my network through a wireless wpa connection following this guide. My wireless USB device is a zyd stick. It had worked in the past, and I assume it still does.
> 
> Thanks.



There are errors in that guide, or maybe it's not set up for FreeBSD 8.  The short form for most wireless cards is you load the driver, set your SSID and PSK, run wpa_supplicant and DHCP:

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_zyd_load="YES"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
        ssid="myssid"
        psk="myultracoolpsk"
}
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_zyd0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll try that out. Hopefully it works


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay. Thanks for that. It's working like a charm now. However, it keeps spitting out:

```
zyd0: unsupported rate 0
```

Not entirely sure why. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

dragos240 said:
			
		

> Okay. Thanks for that. It's working like a charm now. However, it keeps spitting out:
> 
> ```
> zyd0: unsupported rate 0
> ...



Ignore it, or enter a PR.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't ignore it. Spamming my entire screen. Thanks, submitting bug.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

dragos240 said:
			
		

> Can't ignore it. Spamming my entire screen. Thanks, submitting bug.



The root console will get lots of messages, many just warnings or notices.  You can use any of the other consoles (alt-f2, -f3, -f4, ...) which won't show those messages.


----------



## dragos240 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there a way to control how verbose the root console is? For example, 0 being display all messages, and 5 being block all warnings and errors.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

Alt-F2 switches to ttyv1, a console with zero system messages, without sticking black tape over the red warning light of ttyv0.


----------

